# March 15th Buffalo fishing.



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well couldnt pass up another nice day outside. I hit my normal stretch looking for some carp action, but instead i got Buffalo carp action. I was happy because they took to my baits well and hit pretty good, plus my hook up % this time was high. I landed 8 buffs total, i did get a ton of other bites that never turned out in a run or aggressive enough hit. These guys kept my Delkims busy all afternoon.

Rig was a size #8 hook with one or two kernals of flavored corn right on the hook, i also fished a sliding light weighted method feeder with the rig.

Avg. size Buff for the day:


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=4809&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

My spot:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=4810&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i'll take those slimey buggers right now.. hell..i'll take a carp under 1lb if i can catch them buggers.. 
maaaan.. i'm having my slime withdrawal symptoms again...... baaaaaad..


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

GOOD DEAL Scott...


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Talk about slimy...geez us...it was nasty...but fun.

catch ya in the morning AK, dont forget the net for me..lol

scott


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott, better enjoy it now, it's about time for two monthes of floods!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks for jinxin the whole season again jack...


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

scott..bring your old spreader block with you ..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack....geeez man..NEVER say that kind of stuff outloud!!

AK, i'd planned on it...see ya in the morning.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

tomorrow it is man..hopefully the sun will be bright and warm up faaast..
i'm giving myself until the middle of april, if i still haven't catch a carp by then..i'm sellin my stuff..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

REALLY...hmmm...let me know, i know 3 guys that would be willing to buy your gear...LOL!

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

better make that May..DC trip is the last days of april..


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice nett Scott    !!!!!!!

Guess what? I'm going to Aberdeen tomorrow, check your PM's and I'll see if I can spare you having to use that nice green thing


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

dood..i was just telling him that today while we were fishin'.. i said i'm sure someone from the site will be over there fishing, theres a slim chance that it may still be there..  
i already fixed him up tho, if its gone bye bye..lol


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishman, sorry for the late PM reply...im at work, came in at 6:30pm and have been busy until now.

also..."Nice nett Scott "..."that nice green thing ".....OUCH that hurt!!!!..lol

Yup great spending bankside with ya AKster...maybe next time the fish will be more friendly.

THANKS for the hook up too.

Scott


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Rats, no luck as far as finding your net Scott. I looked at the discharge, the mouth, and where I met you initially, I think it's safe to say its gone . I had a decent day fishing though caught my second biggest flathead ever, and first flathead of '05.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

THANKS for looking man....i didnt have my hopes up!

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

scott..forgot to take your old spreader from ya maan..maybe i can get it from you next time i see you..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

AK, i handed it right to ya..thought you put it in your jacket pocket?

I'll check my gear bag if not.

Scott

PS: i ordered a replacement 32" set up .....the 42"ers are OK, but too dang long and bulky for my taste. I'll use the 42" on the Ohio river only.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

erm. loooked everywhere.. not to be found..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Must be in my tackle bag then...i'll find it and meet up with ya.

Scott


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Good show on the buff's Scott....I keep saying I'm gonna hit Hoover and fish for them seriously one of these days. Good fishing to ya. Sorry about the net.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Bob,
My buddy Jake(buckeyefishingnut) lives very close to Hoover and is chumming a few good spots...we will try to get some buffs on the bank there. Would love to see a 20+ lber from Ohio.

Scott


----------

